# Another Sprucegum wood maple burl pot.



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jul 9, 2013)

Turned nice....did pucker up a few times with it though 

Ceramic over glass. Purpleheart peg in a hard maple top.

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/top_gimp_zpsb1a3cced.jpg

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/back_gimp_zps8f2a4c34.jpg

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/9c596604-1546-4f52-94c2-069a3d67a721_zps5821c9e5.jpg

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/side_gimp_zps84295fc6.jpg


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 11, 2013)

FloridaQuacker Game Calls said:


> Turned nice....did pucker up a few times with it though
> 
> Ceramic over glass. Purpleheart peg in a hard maple top.
> 
> ...


Wayne I got my call today it is beautiful as I said I am not a real serious turkey hunter but it sounds like a thunder chicken to me. The pictures you posted do not do justice to your work or the curly figure of the maple. I don't know if I can get a better one or not but if I do I will post it. Use the hech out of that curly maple I got more to sell:lolol:


----------

